# 2008 Lostmen Refurb



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I had 07 for a couple of years. Setup just like yours.
Congrats


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a 2010, with the Center console. I’m finding that it’s a versatile little boat for the fishing I do. Good stuff. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats. Sweet ride


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Perfect with that side console! Put on a Fulton hand winch and you're all set.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Perfect with that side console! Put on a Fulton hand winch and you're all set.


This, I never knew how much difference a quality winch makes. My skiff trailer came with an electric winch mounted on the trailer and a box full of accessories that included a nice Fulton F2 winch. It took me about 2 trips to realize that recovering with the electric winch was just a really slow PITA process so I took it off and put on the F2, it's light years better than all of the old crappy winches I've had on previous trailers.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats from another Ga. guy.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice skiff.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

After a fall and spring of getting to know the boat and all of its nuances, the time has come to start fixing some of the details on this skiff to get it ready for the fall flood tide season. The previous owners definitely fished it hard, but it has not been abused, just needs a little TLC. When I bought the skiff I was aware that the trim and helm both had slight leaks and the motor swivel case also had a little bit of play in it. New seals, o-rings, and bushings for them. Luckily my father is a mechanical expert with 45+ years of experience and has all of the necessary tools.

Have to pull the motor to be able to pull the swing frame. Pulled the platform, disconnected wiring and steering.










Pulled motor at swivel frame.









Thought we could leave motor mount and still get trim off, but ended up needing to remove entire frame due to stubborn trim pin. Mounting location, holes, and transom in great shape.










After removing swivel case from motor it is apparent that the swivel frame is going to need to be replaced. (Rusty shaft sticking out of top below). After some research this is a major design flaw and failure point on these motors. The case isn't in bad shape its just grease in the picture from handling.










Next is the helm. The top seal is a common leak point for these, but this one had a slight leak on the underside. So full rebuild for it.










Helm disassembled getting cleaned and all internal/external seals/o-rings replaced.









All pieces, cleaned, honed, bead blasted, waiting for parts to show up and reassemble.










Also taking the poling platform and rod holder to be re-powder coated this week.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice engine lift, I need one of those.... Good luck with the project


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice work. You’ve got skills.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Judging by the baking pans, your dad has definitely worked in a shop before! I'm curious of how much of a PITA it was to get the swivel shaft out of the housing? Have to use heat, hammers, etc?


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> Judging by the baking pans, your dad has definitely worked in a shop before! I'm curious of how much of a PITA it was to get the swivel shaft out of the housing? Have to use heat, hammers, etc?


With plenty of wd 40 and a hammer and block we were able to get the lower mount to move but it wouldn’t come off past the rusted end. We ended up driving the lower mount on as far as possible then taking an angle grinder with a cutting disc and very carefully cut the end off of the shaft to get it out.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Got the swivel frame, swivel case, tilt/trim, and helm all reassembled and mounted back on the boat and purged. As good as new.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Next up was a little TLC on the 13 year old painted Ramlin trailer. Pulled the bunks and wiring, then sand blasted all areas with rust/corrosion. Luckily with the Lostmen you don't have to put the trailer in the water much past the tires so it was really only the back portion of the trailer that needed much work.



















Ready to be cleaned and primed. Trailer was really in much better shape than it appeared after getting the surface rust off.









Red neck paint swivel mount.









Primer curing.


















Top coat going on.









Next up, full rewire and light kit from Ramlin.









All done. Ready for another 10 years of boat hauling.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice work. When can I drop my skiff off ?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

That trailer looks awesome! I wish I had a ******* rotisserie like that because I've been contemplating doing the same to my ram lin. What primer and paint did you use? I didn't realize you could get the whole lighting kit from them either? Out of curiosity, how much will that box cost me?


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> That trailer looks awesome! I wish I had a ***** rotisserie like that because I've been contemplating doing the same to my ram lin. What primer and paint did you use? I didn't realize you could get the whole lighting kit from them either? Out of curiosity, how much will that box cost me?


We used Rustoleum Rust Reformer primer and Rustoleum enamel paint. The light kit was $170 with shipping from Ram lin. If you really searched and bought individually you could maybe get it a little cheaper, but this way they are all the same lights as originally put on and all mounting and wiring holes lined up.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice work! I like your man cave. Now go catch some fish!


----------



## Bigk23surf (May 23, 2020)

Boats looking great. I hate trailer work!


----------



## Boatright (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for the detail and pictures. Nice Rig!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool project. Being a former mechanic, seeing parts trays organized and labeled with all the different parts for the different assemblies is a thing of beauty.


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Great work. I've had a Lostmen for the last 8 years...its a great little skiff and the ECC guys are always happy to help. Enjoy it!


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

After getting the run around for almost 3 months I finally got my poling platform and rod holders back from the powder coater. The Evolution casting platform came in after a few months as well. New Dekd decking for the poling platform. They are local to coastal Georgia if anyone in the area is looking for a Seadek alternative.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Love the side console on that!!! May in the market for a 16’ or so micro skiff and this has got me thinking to consider the Lostman. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BullRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Love this thread! I’ve been contemplating a lostmen for a while now. I’m a Georgia boy also and mainly fish from Charleston down to mosquito lagoon so I know a lostmen would be perfect!


----------

